# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Already on Insulin, wanting to get GH.

## Callidus

Greetings, my last post on here has been a long time ago, but I never stopped working out and trying to get my goal of becoming stronger. Why should everything still be heavy years later? If I'm stronger, I can do the job better, safer, ect.

Long story short as I have been prescribed insulin for diabetes, only taking several units at a time. Since I last visited here there appears to be some info on Insulin and GH working together?

I was going to get a PGH to add to my regular "natural" supplements like BCAA, Glutamine, ect.
Is PGH the best or am I completely missing the boat by working out in the dark here?

----------

